# Citalopram and 44



## janet123 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi

I have anxiety, 44, and wanting to do ivf again.. the doc has put me on citalopram. any one been on this?

Janet


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello there


I take citalopram and have for about 5 years. I was taking it when I had treatment and subsequently got pregnant and had my son.


Kind regards
MK xx


----------



## janet123 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi

Thanks for your post... Did it work for you in that your anxiety was better? I'm on 10mg .

Janet x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello Janet


Yes it really did, and I was less depressed than I'd felt for years. I always had 20mg. One of the side effects actually IS anxiety - particularly when you first start taking it. My CPN warned me about this and I suffered terribly to begin with. But I'm glad I persevered with it.


There are a lot of success stories with citalopram.   


MK xx


----------



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

I was prescribed citalopram about 8 years ago for some reactive depression. It did really help me, I was on it for about 6 months in all and it helped me get over a really rough patch in my life. I have no experience of combining it with IVF but I can say it's an effective drug. The main side effect I had was a loss of sexual desire while I was taking it and for some time after but as I was single that wasn't really relevant.
Good luck xx


----------

